# And there was an afterSHOCK.... (pic heavy)



## verdge (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Chicas... I haven't posted any fotd in a while coz I was too busy working and taking care of my daughter and hubby... And now finally....so I was playing with my new make-up colors which is the C-SHOCK... and I came up with this look...

and this are the stuff I used... it's all MAC
BASE: Lucky Jade shadestick, Sea Me s/s, Bei-ging s/s
E/S: Wondergrass, Bang on Blue, Big T, Romping, Going BAnanas , Fab and Flashy,VAnilla pigment for brow highlight, Blacktrack f/l... and 7ths faux lashes
Cheeks: Well-Dressed and Lightscapade Highlight 
 Lips: Pomposity



























Thanks for lookin'...


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 18, 2007)

*I absolutely LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it! So fresh, so pretty, so EVERYTHING! I like-it-alooooot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## baby_love (Jun 18, 2007)

SO PRETTY!  oh my gosh...I think I might have to buy Bang On Blue now...


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 18, 2007)

i really like it. so far most of the c-shock fotds have been wild and extravagant. this look seems like you would be able to go do something normal like have dinner with your family but still look fabulous. great use of c-shock girl.


----------



## lvgz (Jun 18, 2007)

wow youre beautiful!
oh and jw, how does well dressed wear? is it sheer or pigmented.. or.. any opinions? and what coloring are you in mac, if you dont mind me asking? lol ive been scoping out that blush but im still iffy on how i would look wearing it..

you look GORGEOUS in it.
i hope im as pretty as you when im a mommy! lol


----------



## verdge (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_wow youre beautiful!
oh and jw, how does well dressed wear? is it sheer or pigmented.. or.. any opinions? and what coloring are you in mac, if you dont mind me asking? lol ive been scoping out that blush but im still iffy on how i would look wearing it..

you look GORGEOUS in it.
i hope im as pretty as you when im a mommy! lol_

 

I think the well-dressed blush is shimmery...i'm not sure though...
i'm a nc35 in full coverage...


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 18, 2007)

ooooh very pretty! nice blending!


----------



## aeryss (Jun 18, 2007)

i *need *to do this too! amazing!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 18, 2007)

Your looks are always inspiring!  Wonderful lip color!


----------



## verdge (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks....


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Oooh I love your rendition of C-shock colors!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 18, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## ankheera (Jun 18, 2007)

wonderful look!


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, really pretty! Your skin is flawless


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 18, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

oh my!!
this is lovely
your so pretty aswell
x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dreamqueen (Jun 18, 2007)

This looks amazing.  I love love love your lips!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 18, 2007)

Soo pretty,... like a prism,.. the application is out of this world!


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 18, 2007)

love the eye colors and they matched your lip color as well =]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh wow thats just so beautiful.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 18, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





W! You did a great job w/these colors.


----------



## entipy (Jun 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 18, 2007)

I LOVE this! Its a more fresh and light version of rainbow, its really nice!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 18, 2007)

you are really pretty!  i love the lips


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 18, 2007)

pretty! love the blending and the colours turned out very beautiful


----------



## Odette (Jun 18, 2007)

The colours look very pretty on you. Excellent blending skills.


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

oooooh la la the colors look so good together!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 18, 2007)

I think that this is one of my favourite looks so far. I love the colour combo that you used. Gorgeous!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 18, 2007)

You look so pretty.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 18, 2007)

oohhh that's gorgeous !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great blending


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 18, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty!  Love your cheek shape!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_pretty! love the blending and the colours turned out very beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What she said...Very, very beautiful....


----------



## KristineEL (Jun 18, 2007)

This is my favorite c-shock FOTD so far!!  Love the lips


----------



## starxrie1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Beautiful! Your skin is *flawless*.. what do you use as far as skincare?!


----------



## M.I.A. (Jun 18, 2007)

its soft application but the colors are still popping!
this is sooo beautiful i love it


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 18, 2007)

One word: BEAUTIFUL!
I love the placement of the eyeshadows, it looks great.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't even like C-Shock, but i love what you've done with it.  You make it look amazing and you're gorgeous!

This is a beautiful look.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jun 18, 2007)

This is amazing. I really love it.


----------



## feelingpeachy (Jun 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love how the corners blend from purple into brown.  so pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 18, 2007)

You are so freaking HOT!!!! I absolutly LOVE this look


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 18, 2007)

this looks great!


----------



## verdge (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starxrie1* 

 
_Beautiful! Your skin is *flawless*.. what do you use as far as skincare?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hon..I only use regular soap to wash my face and I use Ponds moisturizer...


----------



## alurabella (Jun 18, 2007)

Your eyes are amazing!


----------



## shabdebaz (Jun 18, 2007)

You are gorgeous.


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

ooooooo! you're very inspiring!! i have my c shock coming in the mail this week and this is the look i'm going to go for!


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 18, 2007)

wow, this really makes your eyes pop!


----------



## purplkaret (Jun 19, 2007)

wow i love how u did this! n even the lipstick doesnt look too over the top. i'm def. trying this tomorrow


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 19, 2007)

i never thought bright colors could look so soft. you're so pretty!


----------



## pearl (Jun 19, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous! May I ask what (if anything) you used on your brows?


----------



## verdge (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pearl* 

 
_That is absolutely gorgeous! May I ask what (if anything) you used on your brows?_

 
I use the MAC brow shader in MAPLE/soft charcoal


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice!! Love how u blended the colors!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 19, 2007)

i love your eyes and your lips! the colors are beautiful!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## milamonster (Jun 19, 2007)

this is gorgeous and radiant! i love it!!


----------



## elisha24 (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW! I love this, your blending is amazing. I thought I didn't need any of the C shock shadows (criminal I know) but I think you may have changed my mind.


----------



## mia88 (Jun 20, 2007)

I was only thinking of picking up a few colours from this selection and now you just made me want all of the eyeshadows...aiya!!!! You look absolutely great


----------



## cno64 (Jun 20, 2007)

That's a lot of color, but you have the coloring and the application skill to pull it off!
You look _*FANTASTIC!*_
Your photo demonstrates why I love C Shock, and "Pomposity" lipstick in particular!


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

My oh my oh my oh my

This is lovely, it's like you're a magical rainbow pixie or something


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 20, 2007)

OH my god! i need to bookmark this!! It is seriously one of the only c-shock faces i actually adore.. you look so precious


----------



## verdge (Jun 20, 2007)

thank you so much guys!!!! Mua!!!


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 20, 2007)

sooooo pretty


----------



## lil_kismet (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW, beautifully done!!


----------



## Edie (Jun 21, 2007)

I love how you have taken it past your eyeshape and WHOA YOUR LIPS ARE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, your blending.... I'm speechless. Extremely beautiful!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 21, 2007)

thats lovely! <3


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow beautiful! And you have such a nice smile too.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 21, 2007)

you have the most adorable face, and those eyes! so much depth, you pulled the look off perfectly... keep em coming


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jill35 (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 23, 2007)

u have the cutest face ever


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 23, 2007)

Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the eyes


----------



## verdge (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you!!!


----------



## Moppit (Jun 23, 2007)

That is a beautiful look.  The colours are very pretty.  You got C Shocked.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 23, 2007)

oh my, this is amazing! you're stunning <3


----------



## pookus (Jun 23, 2007)

so beautiful!  this might be my favorite c-shock look yet!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW. it all looks lovelyyyyy


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 23, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW!! that looks hot!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 23, 2007)

I love the whole look.  I'm so glad i have pomposity although i haven't used it yet, this makes me excited.


----------



## ty_inspires (Jun 23, 2007)

I love it and great blending!


----------

